# wymagający



## elroy

Cześć,

The book says that this word means "demanding," but unfortunately it doesn't give any examples of usage - except in one exercise, in which the word is used in connection with "szkoła."

My question is whether "wymagający" can be used in other contexts in which we would use "demanding" in English.

Do the following make sense?

_Ta książka jest wymagająca._
_To pytanie jest wymagające._ 

Any insight about the connotations of this word, as well as examples, would be appreciated. Dziękuję.


----------



## Monica610

Yes, the book can be "wymagająca" and then it means that it is hard to understand it, it needs a lot of  attention and concentretion. Did you mean it? If yes, then it's ok but we use this word rather rarely in this context. More often we just say "Ta książka jest ciężka, trudna" (hard, difficult), "To pytanie jest trudne".
I hope this will help you, if not, then just ask or simply write an privite message


----------



## elroy

I was not trying to write a specific sentence.   I was just trying to figure out when exactly this word could be used.

I understand that it would be unusual to use this word with "książka" or "pytanie," but could you perhaps give me examples of other nouns that you could be described as "wymagający"?

The book gave "szkoła."  What are some other nouns with which this word would not sound unusual?

Thanks again.


----------



## Monica610

It may sound a little strange to you, but we really do not use word "wymagający/a" describing something else than "szkoła", "nauczyciel" (teacher) etc. Maybe also "rodzice" (parents) but I have no other ideas for now! I'll write when I come up with something
But, of course, if you use it describing a book , it won't be a mistake, but it's simply rare. Just how I've explained it before!


----------



## elroy

Sounds to me like a better translation would be "strict" (although I think "demanding" works better with "school" - and definitely with "book"!).

Thanks again, Monica!


----------



## Monica610

The teacher can be both strict (surowy)  and demanding (wymagający)


----------



## Jana337

OK, I googled it and would like to ask you for a confirmation of my translations:

Wymagający rywale - tough competitors?
Wymagający (name of some software) - exhaustive, complete?
Dziś klient jest bardzo wymagający - customers are very demanding nowadays
wymagający rynek unijny - a very competitive market of the EU
Cukrzyca typu 2 (nie wymagająca wstrzyknięć insuliny) - diabetes II (not requiring insulin) - here it is a participle and not an adjective
Praca wymagająca samodyscypliny - work requiring self-discipline - again a participle
Wikipedia: Strony wymagające weryfikacji - Pages requiring authorization - a participle

Jana


----------



## Monica610

Actually correct but I don't understand this:

Wymagający (name of some software) - exhaustive, complete

Shouldn't there be "wymagany"?

PS: "competitors" is a good example i forgot about it.


----------



## Marga H

Cześć!
*wymagający*  adj,usually in context boss,teacher,parent
To jest wymagający szef.
Mój ojciec jest bardzo wymagający.
Wymagający nauczyciel nie zaliczy tego zadania.
*wymagający* participle usually with :sth ,of somebody
pacjent wymagający operacji=pacjent wymaga operacji
praca wymagająca cierpliwości = ta praca wymaga cierpliwości (this work requires patience)
decyzja wymagająca czasu (do namysłu) a decision requires long time(of deeply thinking)
książka wymagająca uwagi (skupienia)podczas czytania
film wymagający mocnych nerwów poczas oglądania (you need have stron g nerves  to watching this film)
Hope it helps a little.
Mam nadzieję,ze to trochę pomoże.


----------



## Marga H

I have read this thread once more and would like to add that "wymagająca szkoła" is gramatically correct but for my polish ear doesn't sound well.I would rather say "szkoła o wysokim poziomie (nauczania)" literaly:high level of teaching.
Pozdrowienia.


----------

